# Shopping for a new BBQ/Smoker



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking for recommendations on places to shop for a new pit. Where are some good places to browse?

TIA :ac550:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Lyfe Tyme's website.Man there's some good pits built now-a-days,so have fun.


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

What's your budget?


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

Zerofold said:


> What's your budget?


$600 to $800. Don't really want to go much more than that


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

I've got a 14 mo old Lyfe Tyme 40x20 with upright smoker, I'll sell for $1250.
Decided yo buy a trailer pit.


----------



## JPoole5 (Sep 23, 2013)

Google UDS.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love my Uds


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

After doing a lot of research and having a little welding and fab background myself, I narrowed it down to these guys. They have it all figured out, and I can't build a good quality pit like they sell for much less.

http://cbweldingandfabrication.com/


----------



## TWJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Try pits by jj, they did me right

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

*P&S*

I would buy a Pitts and Spitts, hands down. They are under new ownership and are really doing some neat things over there. Go check out the show room. Once you see these pits you won't want anything else.:texasflag


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

It really all depends on what you want. If you want a set it and forget it, you are limited at that budget. An upright drum smoker is always a great choice. You can buy a kit from Big Poppa Smokers and be on your way.

https://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/big-poppa-s-engineered-drum-smoker-kit

You have to supply your own barrel, and build the pit, but it is not that big of a deal. You can walk out for less than $300, or buy 2 and still be within budget. I have one and it works very well.

Pit Barrel cooker is also a very popular item, especially if you do not want to make it yourself. Once again, you can buy 2 and still be within budget:

http://pitbarrelcooker.com/product/the-pit-barrel-cooker-package

You can also buy an acorn ceramic cooker. A lot of people like them. Hardware isn't as good as Primo, Kamado Joe or Big Green Egg, but they are good cookers.

Bubba Keg is another option.

If you don't mind staying with your cooker for hours on end feeding logs to the fire box, then there are several stick burner options in your budget. My suggestion would be to check out Academy and HEB. Oklahoma Joes or Lyfe Time is what you will be looking at. These pits aren't exactly Klose pits, but they are still fine cookers.

Other suggestions? Find a way to raise your budget even if that means waiting. Or comb craigslist and find a used pit.

But either way, figure out exactly what you want first. Don't buy a stickburner if you cannot spend an entire day with your pit.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Pit/Smoker*

Big Bear Pits. Little pricier than your budget but 2 guys building pits that take great pride in their work. Great guys to do business with. Joe posts on 2cool, look up 242met. Talk to Joe, he will work with you.

http://cbweldingandfabrication.com/

He built mine and several other 2cooler's. Great pits.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Vasbinders in Richmond on 90 has some nice pits in your price range


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love my C&B pit that you mentioned liking.... Joe does a great job!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Look at the new XL Webber Smokey Mountain.


----------

